# Augen auf beim Fahrradkauf. Canyon, Cheetah, Cannondale...



## flow222 (5. April 2019)

Moin zusammen
Dies ist mein erster Eintrag ins Forum, deshalb erstmal eine formale Vorstellungsrunde.
Mein Name ist „Schulz“, bin knapp 50 und seit etwas mehr als 40 Jahren auf Zweirädern unterwegs.
Angefangen mit meinem blauen Kinderrad, über diverse Zwischenstationen, mit 12, zum ersten BMX gekommen. Seinerzeit noch ein Baumarktrad, welches jedoch schnell durch mein rotes „Raleigh“ ersetzt wurde. Irgendwann habe ich dann das erste MTB von GT gesehen und gewusst, sowas muss es sein. Fündig wurde ich in Frankfurt bei Radschlag und kaufte mir ein „ Muddy Fox, Courier“. Leider wurde mir das Rad 1989 aus dem Hof gestohlen. Über eine Kollegin kam ich kurz darauf in den Genuss mir ein brandneues Importfahrzeug zuzulegen, ein Cannodale ?S900?. Knapp 1900 DM kostete das damals und war schon ein mords Hingucker für damalige Verhältnisse. Zudem musste ich die Hausratversicherung meiner Eltern aufgestockten lassen!
Aber, auch dieses Rad wurde mir gestohlen, was auch meinem Leichtsinn zu verdanken war. Danach ging die Reise weiter und ich besorgte mir ein neues Hardtail, Marke „ Sundance XT“, nie gehört, begleitete mich aber über 10 Jahre ohne Gejammer durch dick und dünn, sowie bergauf und ordentlich bergab!
Auch diese Ära endete ca. 2004. Angefixt vom ersten Fully meines Bruders, musste was neues ins Haus. „Canyon“war die Wahl und ein FX4000 wurde angeschafft. Grundsolide, ehrliche Technik, gute Austattung bei angemessenem Preis und bis ins Jahr 2018 Support von „Canyon“ (Steuersatz Ersatzteil). Aber was soll man mit 120 vorn und 90 hinten im Jahr 2018 noch anfangen. Zudem war ich die Kettenschaltung leid. Also suchte ich nach einer Alternative und fand diese bei „Cheetah“, Mountain Spirit mit Pinion C12 Getriebe.
Ansich ein top Rad, aber, und hier beginnt die Odysee, leider spielte der Hersteller nicht meine Melodie.
Cheetah ist in Gingen ansässig und 250km von mir entfernt, was mich jedoch nicht davon abhalten konnte hinzufahren und die Räder unter die Lupe zu nehmen. Probefahrt gemacht und auch gleich bestellt. Anfang des Jahres wars soweit und ich konnte mein neues Bike abholen. Sah alles soweit gut aus und ich fuhr mit dem guten Stück auf der Ladefläche zurück in die Heimat. Die ersten Fahrten verliefen reibungslos, bis ich mir auf einer Treppenabfahrt einen Plattfuß holte. Daheim angekommen, baute ich das erste mal das Hinterrrad aus und musste feststellen das die Steckachse in den Ausfallenden nicht fluchtete. Ende vom Lied war dann eine angeblich von mir verursachte Überlastung der Hinterbaukonstruktion, so zumindest die Meinung des Herstellers. Hier stand nun Aussage gegen Aussage, wobei ich am kürzeren Hebel saß, da nur Cheetah die Reparatur durchführen kann und dafür auch verlangen kann was er will. Leider kein Garantiefall oder Kulanz, z.B. Halbehalbe! Ca 450€ würden für die Ausführung der Schwingen-Reparatur abgerechnet.
Cheetah ist zu 100% (120%) von seinem Produkt überzeugt und weicht davon auch kein Stück ab. (Hochmut kommt vor dem Fall. Meine Frau sagt immer ´Alles kommt irgendwann zu einem zurück´) Wie soll man eine Nicht-Überlastung, wovon auch immer, nachweisen. Ich hätte bei Abholung das Rad auseinandernehmen sollen, damit ich wirklich hätte sicher sein können, dass alles in Ordnung ist.
Ich persönlich bin jetzt bei Radon gelandet und mit meinem neuen Jab 9.0 MS zufrieden.
Fazit der Geschichte, kauft Euch neue Räder wo Ihr möchtet, aber schaut auch mal ins „Kleingedruckte“
Grüße von Schulz


----------



## aufgehts (5. April 2019)

Frust abladen...
Und Radon ist jetzt besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flow222 (6. April 2019)

Moin zusammen
Joo, auch der Frust musste raus.
Ob Radon jetzt besser oder schlechter ist wird sich noch zeigen. Zumindest besteht die Möglichkeit in erreichbarer Nähe (MZ,FFM,WI, DA)eine Laden zu finden der bei Problemen Hilfestellung geben kann.
Grüße von „Schulz“


----------



## S-H-A (6. April 2019)

Bullshit Post des Jahres 2019. Schon jetzt kaum noch zu toppen.


----------



## everywhere.local (6. April 2019)

So ein Käse. Jeder weiss doch,dass canyon regelmässig awards für Service gewinnt und auch sonst überall am besten ist Testsieger sowieso.


----------



## Basti138 (8. April 2019)

Cool, Mehrfachantworten möglich


----------



## sharky (16. April 2019)

kauf dir ein kettler. oder kreidler. alles andere taugt nix!


----------



## sharky (16. April 2019)

flow222 schrieb:


> Aber was soll man mit 120 vorn und 90 hinten im Jahr 2018 noch anfangen.


das selbe, was man die jahre davor auch getan hat. fahren. da die strecken in den wäldern wohl kaum reihenweise zu DH parks umgebaut werden, würde mich wundern, wenn man heute einem strecke nicht mit dem selben material wie vor x jahren runter kommt...


----------



## SpacePirat78 (26. April 2019)

flow222 schrieb:


> Anfang des Jahres wars soweit und ich konnte mein neues Bike abholen.





flow222 schrieb:


> Leider kein Garantiefall oder Kulanz, z.B. Halbehalbe!


Warum hast du nicht die Gewährleistung in Anspruch genommen?

Die Gewährleistung ist eine gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Leistung des Händlers während die Garantie ist eine freiwillige Leistung des Herstellers ist. Als Käufer sollte man immer erst die Gewährleistung in Anspruch nehmen, erst wenn diese nicht greift die Garantie.

In deinem Fall dürften Händler und Hersteller identisch sein.


flow222 schrieb:


> Wie soll man eine Nicht-Überlastung, wovon auch immer, nachweisen. Ich hätte bei Abholung das Rad auseinandernehmen sollen, damit ich wirklich hätte sicher sein können, dass alles in Ordnung ist.


Innerhalb Gewährleistung wird angenommen, dass der Fehler bereits beim Kauf vorhanden war. Will der Händler diese ausschließen, muss er den Nachweis erbringen. Dies gilt für die ersten sechs Monate nach dem Kauf, danach dreht sich die Beweislast um.


----------



## Strike85 (13. Mai 2019)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Bullshit Post des Jahres 2019. Schon jetzt kaum noch zu toppen.




Und dein bullshit kommentar ist besser. Setzten 6


----------



## S-H-A (13. Mai 2019)

Strike85 schrieb:


> Und dein bullshit kommentar ist besser. Setzten 6



Hat hier jemand Kuchen gerufen oder warum meldest du Krümel dich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strike85 (13. Mai 2019)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand Kuchen gerufen oder warum meldest du Krümel dich?



Lol was willst du Lauch von mir? Denkst auch du bist was besonderes oder?


----------



## PORTEX77 (14. Mai 2019)

Strike85 schrieb:


> Lol was willst du Lauch von mir? Denkst auch du bist was besonderes oder?


Isser auch. Hat eigentlich nur 2 Buchstaben weggelassen fürs Forum, also wär ich mal an deiner Stelle gaaanz vorsichtig 




 

Noch Fragen


----------



## S-H-A (14. Mai 2019)

Strike85 schrieb:


> Lol was willst du Lauch von mir? Denkst auch du bist was besonderes oder?



Ignore!


----------



## flow222 (25. Mai 2019)

Moin zusammenkönnt
Bitte nicht streiten Kinder, ob Lauch oder Checker könnt Ihr gerne mal im echten Leben prüfen.
Radon läuft bisher gut, bis auf eine Nachladung Fett im Tretlagerbereich zur "Entknarzifizierung"!
Geo und Fahrverhalten ist natürlich kein Vergleich mit meinem alten 2004 Canyon. Ob ich jetzt 160mm brauche oder nicht, sei mal dahingestellt, aber schön ist´s trozdem wenn man´s hat.
Gewährleistung oder Garantie: Hab ich mir nie Gedancken drüber gemacht, aber danke für den Tip fürs nächste mal.
P.S. Ich esse auch gerne mal n`Kuchen 
Gruß
Schulz


----------

